# "RAM-Bänke nur eingeschränkt nutzbar"



## MountyMAX (20. Januar 2022)

Hallo,

ich möchte demnächst auf ein Sockel 1700 System mit ASUS Board umsteigen und würde gern wieder einen Dark Rock oder Dark Rock Pro nehmen. Laut eurem Mainboardcheck steht beim ASUS Prime Z690-A "RAM-Bänke nur eingeschränkt nutzbar", was genau muss ich mir darunter vorstellen? 
Das ein- oder mehrere RAM Bänke nicht nutzbar sind, oder man keine mit irgendwelchen "Aufbauten" nehmen sollte?
Um es konkret zu machen, ich möchte die GSkill S5 nehmen, welche eine Höhe laut Datenblatt von 33mm haben, also müsste dieser laut eurem Datenblatt zumindest bei dem Pro darunter passen, da die niedrigste Stelle 40 mm ist?


----------



## SparkT7 (8. Februar 2022)

Moin,

ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen einen Silent Loop 2 auf Sockel 1700 installiert und glaube eine Antwort für dich zu haben. Beim Installieren ist mir aufgefallen, dass die LGA 1700 Mounting Bracket zumindest bei mir (Prime Z690-P) die erste RAM-Bank leicht blockiert.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob dies beim DR4 und DR4P ähnlich ist aber dir geholfen zu haben.


----------



## MountyMAX (9. Februar 2022)

Danke dir, BeQuiet scheint seit diesem Jahr dem Forum fern zu bleiben 
Werde wohl das neue DDR5 TUF nehmen, da gibt es wohl keine Probleme laut Kompatibilitätsliste, zumindest die DDR4 Version, zur DDR5 Version scheint es keine relevanten Unterschiede zu geben


----------



## MountyMAX (11. Februar 2022)

Ok, nun steht auch beim TUF RAM-Bänke eingeschränkt ... grumel wollte eigentlich wieder einen Dark Rock (Pro) nehmen, aber da werde ich wohl mir einen anderen Hersteller suchen


----------



## MountyMAX (2. April 2022)

Habe den DR Pro 4 nun auf dem Z690-A, er verdeckt fast komplett die 2 ersten Bänke, allerdings so hoch das es kein Problem ist, solange man diesen Blinki Blinki Kram mit riesigen Aufbau nicht nutzt


----------

